# 3 Best Muskie Lakes ?



## Wow

I've always thought of muskie fishermen as a different breed. Like the Capt'n Ahabs of fresh water,..... obsessed, maybe...... driven, definitely. So I wanted to ask this question. If you could only fish 3 muskie lakes in Ohio, What would they be ?(Best to last). Which would be best for size, Which for numbers? ...And lastly how about in the entire midwest? I think there'll be some interesting answers. Thank you all and happy hunting - Tim


----------



## MuskieJim

State's Stocked Lakes:
Leesville
Salt Fork
Clear Fork
West Branch
Caesars Creek
Alum Creek
Piedmont

http://home.fuse.net/rockyfmh/muskiestockings.html

All of the lakes listed above are stocked yearly by the ODNR, helping to support a healthy musky population. Also, Pymatuming is a good fishery that was once considered one of the best around. Some of the best lakes throughout the midwest include LOTW, Mille Lacs, Vermillion, and many more! Lake St. Clair is arguably one of the best trolling lakes around, sick numbers there....


----------



## crittergitter

Yes, most of us accept the term musky nut as a term of endearment. 

My list of Ohio's top 3 would be:

1. Leesville - #'s and pigs
2. Alum - #'s
3. West Branch - some real pigs and decent #'s

Honorable mention to Ceasars Creek as it is really coming on strong and Saltfork(good sleeper lake). 

Top 3 elswhere would be:

1. LOTW - hope to make my first trek in 2011
2. St Clair - tremendous fishery
3. Eagle Lake - #'s and pigs

Honorable mentions to Vermillion, Mille Lacs, Eagle River and Cave Run, but I rank these on ancedotal info and not direct experience. Hope to someday eperience them all.


----------



## Weatherby

Ohio: Leesville, big numbers and big fish every year.

Alum, crazy numbers from that lake the last few years.

Caesar Creek, good numbers, big fish. Close to home.


Outside Ohio

Webster Lake (Indiana) stocked at 5 or 6 fish per acre. You do the math.

Kinkaid (Illinois) several fish lately pushing the state record.

Kentuck (Wisconsin) large population of giant natural hybrids (tiger muskie)


----------



## BaddFish

In state:
Leesville
Alum
WB

Out of state:
St. Clair
St. Clair
Chautaqua (on my bucket list)


----------



## Muskie Man

any lake with muskie in it is my fav.


----------



## Wow

Funny thing, Some lakes go up and down, but Leesville has always had an aura about it. I remember growing up in the 60's and all my old man talked about were leesville muskie.......BaddFish, Lake St.Clair is soooo good you put it down twice?.......And Muskie Man, Whats up? Did ya have to go to the bathroom or somthing? C'mon 3 lakes.-------Good luck in your Monster Quests!


----------



## Muskie Man

alright serious then:
1. Clear Fork
2. Pyma
3. Alum

I have not been to leesville yet but I think im going to make a trip in the fall.
Dream lakes
1. LOTW
2. Mil Lacs
3. Cave run
I need to stop dreaming and get to these lakes.


----------



## blackxpress

The only one I've fished is Caesars but I can attest to the fact that there are big muskies there. My first ever Ohio fishing trip was last Nov. I went to Caesars Creek because it's the closest lake to my house. I'm from Georgia so I didn't know anything about Muskies. I was bass fishing. I put in at Wellman and ran up the lake to the first big island that had stickups all around it. Stopped there and tossed a Bagley B3 into those stickups and whamo! Hooked into a huge Muskie. When I got the fish up to the boat and saw what it was I was actually scared. My little dip net was way too small for that fish. I didn't have any gloves either and wasn't about to put my bare hand anywhere near that thing's mouth. I had a scale and measuring board for bass but neither of them were anywhere near big enough. I finally just grabbed the needle nose pliers, pulled the hooks out of him and watched him swim away. If I'd have known what I know now I would have at least landed him long enough to get a measurement and a cellphone photo. I did have a tape measure in the boat. That fish was 3 ft. long if he was an inch. It shook me up so bad that I sat in the boat for a good 20 minutes after I let him go, just sitting there shaking and thinking about what had just happened. I called a couple of friends and told them about it. Called my mom down in GA and told her about it. Wasn't even sure I wanted to keep fishing that day for fear I might catch another one. 

Anyway, now I know what a stroke of blind luck that really was. Once I got over my initial shock I realized that now I'm hooked on Muskie fishing. I've caught a lot of big bass in my day but nothing in fresh water even comes close to the thrill of a big ol' muskie.

BTW: I fished the rest of the day and didn't get another bite. Better to be lucky than good, I suppose.


----------



## K gonefishin

Wow said:


> Funny thing, Some lakes go up and down, but Leesville has always had an aura about it. I remember growing up in the 60's and all my old man talked about were leesville muskie.......BaddFish, Lake St.Clair is soooo good you put it down twice?.......And Muskie Man, Whats up? Did ya have to go to the bathroom or somthing? C'mon 3 lakes.-------Good luck in your Monster Quests!


Yeah St Clair is THAT good. It's in a class all by itself. 30-40 fish hookup days are extremely common in the summer.


----------



## Ol'Bassman

I had a very similar experience on CC, blackxpress. That first musky of mine has healed up and is probably a couple of pounds heavier by now but my wallet has big musky teeth marks perforating it an my fishing budget looks like swiss cheese. But the way it hit like a freight train and its moonwalking tail dance across the surface of the water and its multiple leaps are still imprinted on my brain and the only fish I think about anymore are muskies. The hairs stand up on the back of my neck just thinking about it. When I first signed up on OGF I chose the username "Ol'Bassman" because some may consider me old and I fished primarily for LMB. After I caught my first musky, I think of the term "Ol" as in the past tense or "Use to be a Bassman".


----------



## olfishy

blackxpress said:


> Wasn't even sure I wanted to keep fishing that day for fear I might catch another one.


Funny story there! Wish I had that problem!


----------



## blackxpress

olfishy said:


> Funny story there! Wish I had that problem!


Yeah, I know it sounds weird but after I got the fish to the boat I realized I was completely unprepared for Muskie fishing. Just imagine how shocked I was when I got it up to the boat. The only muskies I had ever seen were in magazines. I had no idea I was going to actually catch one and when I got it up to the boat it was downright scary looking. It was eyeing me with evil intent. I definitely want to catch another one but next time I'll be prepared and have the right equipment on hand to land the fish safely.


----------



## Wow

Maybe mom will get you a bigger net. LOL.


----------



## MuskieJim

blackxpress said:


> I definitely want to catch another one but next time I'll be prepared and have the right equipment on hand to land the fish safely.


Haha I hear ya there man. I popped one while smallie fishing and getting the lure out of it's maw was not an easy feat. A great tool for any fisherman, whether muskie or not, are baker hook-outs. They let you get in there and do some work while keeping your hands free of the fish. If not these, at least a pair of extra long needle nose can go a long way. 

This is the end result of a muskie burying the hook into my buddy's hand and proceeding to gator-roll and break the split ring off. Wowzers! We went straight to the ER!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Why limit yourself to just Ohio?? I could think of at least 10 lakes that are better than the best lake in Ohio within a 2 hour driving distance of eastern OH....simply why I seldom fish any Ohio lakes....no offense.

The above pic looks like the end result of trying to handle fish still attached to a lure....something we NEVER attempt in my boat....NEVER


----------



## BITE-ME

My partner tried to hand land a small Esox instead of using the net and ending up with a big tangled up mess. The boatside shake-off technique with the pliers didn't work so he decided to grab the fish so he could get some leverage... that didn't work out to well either!!! 

 



Don't know if these are necessarily the best lakes, but here are my favorites:

Ohio Lakes
1) Leesville - Size & Numbers
2) Clear Fork - Size & Numbers
3) Caesar Creek - Size & Numbers (sometimes)

Outside Ohio
1) LSC
2) Detroit River
3) Vilas County, WI


----------



## Wow

ShutUpNFish said:


> Why limit yourself to just Ohio?? I could think of at least 10 lakes that are better than the best lake in Ohio within a 2 hour driving distance of eastern OH....simply why I seldom fish any Ohio lakes....no offense.
> 
> The above pic looks like the end result of trying to handle fish still attached to a lure....something we NEVER attempt in my boat....NEVER


No offense taken, Shut up. If you had read the original thread, you would know that the question was, your 3 best ohio lakes, and the best in the midwest. You know of 10? So whats YOUR top 3 ? Or all 10?....


----------



## K gonefishin

ShutUpNFish said:


> Why limit yourself to just Ohio??


Because that was the question?


----------



## ShutUpNFish

No biggie....its all cool...I was just saying that if I were to venture out to fish for one of the most illusive freshwater fish there are, I'd try to do my best to increase my chances as much as I possibly could...thats all. Most, and I mean most serious muskies guys are investing a lot of money in gear, equipment and boats...I'm one of them to say the least; I am simply being honest in saying that I seldom consider fishing many Ohio lakes....Clearfork in the spring would be one of my only considerations mainly because there are so many other lakes as close that are better certain times of the year....again, NO OFFENSE. When I think of considerations for muskie fishing, for me, I think of lakes in a wide range of local states and Canada and never just limit myself to one state....and thats just me and I realize the Q was for Ohio only....just saying. As far as Ohio, I have fished Piedmont, Milton, Leesville, Saltfork, Clearfork....all containing muskies and decent bodies of water, but I admit not spending much time on them any longer simply because I'm looking to increase my odds....good luck.


----------



## K gonefishin

I was just busting your balls dude ....I agree with you 100%. If I was a musky nut I would go to the best lakes for them and plan vacation or long weekends around these places. If I didn't salmon fish on weekends I could get away or walleye fish so much I would be hitting LSC much more...why...alot of fish and I'm a big water troller and it's close and matches my style of fishing. I may go up sunday a couple of my friends will be there for the weekend I may just drive up for the day to get my musky on!


----------



## crittergitter

Wow said:


> I've always thought of muskie fishermen as a different breed. Like the Capt'n Ahabs of fresh water,..... obsessed, maybe...... driven, definitely. So I wanted to ask this question. If you could only fish 3 muskie lakes in Ohio, What would they be ?(Best to last). Which would be best for size, Which for numbers? ...*And lastly how about in the entire midwest?* I think there'll be some interesting answers. Thank you all and happy hunting - Tim


Shutup, just thought I would quote his original post for ya and highlight some words you might have skimmed over. He never limited himself to just Ohio. 

It's also why many of the members that responded listed Ohio lakes and outside of Ohio lakes.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Its ALL cool boys!! Just making conversation and throwing out options. Another reason I don't fish the midwest much either anymore....WAY overrated IMHO. All I'm really impressed with out there is the enormous amount of water they have to choose from...thats about it. The numbers/quality of fish out here are very much comparable and some better, thats if you're fishing the right areas.


----------



## MuskieJim

PA as well as Ohio have sleeper lakes and sleeper muskie fisherman who dont post stuff on OGF or other fishing forums like numbers or lakes where fish are bangin'. I admint I've done it in the past and learned my lesson quickly. There are fish to be had in any lakes with muskie, especially those that are stocked and managed by the state(s). If you arent catching them, good chance someone else is. That's just muskie fishing. 5, 10, etc. fish days in Ohio? NO WAY!!  

I also never attempt to handle muskies with lures in them from the boat, where we have a big net. The hook-in-hand photo I posted was the result of a river trip (no boat, waders only) and a 40 inch musky with only the boga to land. We've done it many other times without a problem, but sometimes stuff happens!


----------



## Muskie Man

fall will be right around the corner. How about your top fall muskie lake? IN OHIO.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Bottom line is....even if I had 3 favorite fall lakes which were located in OHIO, which I certainly do not, why would I want to post them out in an open forum for the whole world to see?


----------



## crittergitter

It's Piedmont. That is the best musky lake in the fall for Ohio. The scenery is spectacular with the fall foliage and the fishing is fantastic! There is a reason it isn't talked about much. It's the hidden gem of all of Ohio's musky resevoirs. I'll be getting down there a lot in September and October.


----------



## Muskie Man

im simply asking for opinion on favorite lake to fish. not deep dark secrets.


----------



## Wow

It's All cool boys!!! Is that why you're called ShutUp.......?


----------



## ShutUpNFish

I doubt a favorite lake to people who actually put time into muskie fishing is anywhere close to being a matter of opinion. A favorite lake or lakes come from time put on the water and hard work hunting for these illusive fish. I'd be the first to take a guy out fishing on some of my favorite lakes, and I have taken some out from this very forum, but I'd be the last to blurt my favorite bodies of water to fish and when out on the internet simply because there are many ignorant, instant gratifacation seekers out there. I've been burned in the past - won't let it happen again, thats all.

Wow,

Why???? Because I fish...but I guess I'll just shut-up now


----------



## MuskieJim

ShutUpNFish said:


> I'd be the last to blurt my favorite bodies of water to fish and when out on the internet simply because there are many ignorant, instant gratifacation seekers out there. I've been burned in the past - won't let it happen again, thats all.


FACT. When someone puts in a lot of time on a body of water, figures out the pattern, and sees someone else posting this information, it is very discouraging. Like saying "Hey come fish here! The fish are biting on this lure or this pattern". Musky fishing is cut-throat. Forums get you burned. The fish will be there regardless, but you may be sharing the fun with many more that were invited via a forum.


----------



## dmgonfishin55

Shutupnfish and MuskieJim, thank you! Let them think what they want, but you are absolutely right.


----------



## mgshehorn

Because that in my book would be good sportsmanship! I think that's what this forum is all about. Sharing knowledge and maybe some helpful information so a few inexperienced fishermen might benefit. Not all of us care how many or how big the fish you catch are. I hope that more people out there fall in love with the sport as I have and pass it on to their buddies and so on. That my friend is the exact opposite of "selfgratification" the way I see it.


----------



## AnthHol

mgshehorn said:


> Because that in my book would be good sportsmanship! I think that's what this forum is all about. Sharing knowledge and maybe some helpful information so a few inexperienced fishermen might benefit. Not all of us care how many or how big the fish you catch are. I hope that more people out there fall in love with the sport as I have and pass it on to their buddies and so on. That my friend is the exact opposite of "selfgratification" the way I see it.


Muskie fishing is a completely different animal. There is a certain way to go about being a sportsman, sharing knowledge, and helping others develop a passion for the sport. There is a very thin line between being helpful while guiding someone to develop a love for a certain type of fishing and doing more harm then good. The countless hours spent on a certain body of water not to mention years of note keeping and attempts to pattern fish is something that people need to learn on their own. Telling someone "this area with this bait on this lake" is not helping. You mine as well hook the fish for them and let them reel it in and take a picture with it. IMO this type of help only deters people because then they go out to do it on their own with very very little success and are quickly turned off to the sport. Sharing knowledge about muskie fishing should start with "If your going to do it, do it 100%. Put the time in and enjoy it. If you aren't ready to fail more then succeed for a long period of time you will never enjoy muskie fishing." I don't think anyone is trying to be Aholes or turn anyone off the sport, simply protect small secrets in technique, bodies of water, and the little bits of info that makes the difference between being consistently successful and getting skunked every time. It seems to me these things are best learned through trial and error. The best thing you can do is shorten someone's learning curve without holding their hands. Let them make the same mistakes and learn from them that so many other people before them did. Sorry for going off the beaten path of this thread.

Ohio:
West Branch - Its home water and the only lake I have started to learn quite well.
Leesville - Its quiet, great scenery and a very nice place to fish due to the HP limit.

Out of Ohio:
Anywhere in the Kawarthas is awesome
LSC
Chataqua
Both on the wish list in the next year or two.


----------



## crittergitter

AnthHol said:


> Muskie fishing is a completely different animal. There is a certain way to go about being a sportsman, sharing knowledge, and helping others develop a passion for the sport. There is a very thin line between being helpful while guiding someone to develop a love for a certain type of fishing and doing more harm then good. The countless hours spent on a certain body of water not to mention years of note keeping and attempts to pattern fish is something that people need to learn on their own. Telling someone "this area with this bait on this lake" is not helping. You mine as well hook the fish for them and let them reel it in and take a picture with it. IMO this type of help only deters people because then they go out to do it on their own with very very little success and are quickly turned off to the sport. Sharing knowledge about muskie fishing should start with "If your going to do it, do it 100%. Put the time in and enjoy it. If you aren't ready to fail more then succeed for a long period of time you will never enjoy muskie fishing." I don't think anyone is trying to be Aholes or turn anyone off the sport, simply protect small secrets in technique, bodies of water, and the little bits of info that makes the difference between being consistently successful and getting skunked every time. It seems to me these things are best learned through trial and error. The best thing you can do is shorten someone's learning curve without holding their hands. Let them make the same mistakes and learn from them that so many other people before them did. Sorry for going off the beaten path of this thread.
> 
> Ohio:
> West Branch - Its home water and the only lake I have started to learn quite well.
> Leesville - Its quiet, great scenery and a very nice place to fish due to the HP limit.
> 
> Out of Ohio:
> Anywhere in the Kawarthas is awesome
> LSC
> Chataqua
> Both on the wish list in the next year or two.


Great post.


----------



## Muskie Man

I wasnt asking for technique or what lures to use, that I will learn on my own. I do like to do things the hard way "and no I'm not Tred Barta". I don't spend a ton of money on electronics because I don't like to rely on things that might break on the water, and that muskie can out think (at least that's what it seems like sometimes). I hope this doesn't rub anybody the wrong way... I didn't mean to take anyones hots spots over the INTERNET. I was asking for scenery, and just being out in land that was created for all to enjoy. I understand not giving away to much info I grew up on a body of water in northeastern Ohio and I have hot spots there. Just interested in finding out what others like as well. I love fishing Ohio lakes and rivers for any type of fish and just enjoy sharing stories with those who do as well. If you don't, then fine, just don't post. Go bash someone who cares.


----------



## AnthHol

Like I said, try Leesville in the fall its a really nice place to fish whether the bite is on or not.


----------



## Wow

AnthHol said:


> Like I said, try Leesville in the fall its a really nice place to fish whether the bite is on or not.


Brilliant! AnthHol. Send a few more boats to leesville this fall. Make a little more room at West Branch. Like I said, brilliant! LOL.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

mgshehorn said:


> Because that in my book would be good sportsmanship! I think that's what this forum is all about. Sharing knowledge and maybe some helpful information so a few inexperienced fishermen might benefit. Not all of us care how many or how big the fish you catch are. I hope that more people out there fall in love with the sport as I have and pass it on to their buddies and so on. That my friend is the exact opposite of "selfgratification" the way I see it.


Guess what? I've been doing this for 25+ years and through experiences learned alot about muskie fishing, the people surrounded within it and the people who want to get into it. Like someone said above, there IS a FINE line between sharing some basic know how, techniques and spots AND blurting out details that need NOT be blurted out for the better of the whole sport, attitudes and being courteous to the REST of the muskie clan out there who don't ever even step foot onto these forums and who work their a$$es off in pursuit of these things. Investing not only time, but also money and most of all valuable valuable KNOWLEDGE. Exactly the way I learned! 

With ALL that said....do some searches of some of mine and other posters who frequent this forum. See some of the VALUABLE info that has been offered over the years. Everything from techniques, lures, colors, safe handling and preservation of the sport itself. Way far more important stuff than specific locations; THATS SPORTSMANSHIP! And YES, IMHO, giving up a specific lake IS giving up specific locations....because I have seen local lakes get ruined by over-pressure in the past. Just because I in particular was trying to be Mr. nice guy offering up far too many details to far too many people of where I had been bangin' fish at specific lakes....You can do or say whatever the heck you want out here, but trust me friend, if you're giving names of bodies of water that you like fishing and that you have had success on; naming them out here for EVERYONE to see WILL and has effected the quality of the fishing on the lakes. I know it, I have seen it and I have lived it. Again, you are certainly entitled to have your opinion of things and post whatever you like; I am just throwing caution to the wind mainly for the benefit of the sport and the rest of the deticated guys out there who work hard at this stuff....I once thought being generous and pounding my chest at how good I was showing off to others would make me look great - be great...pffftttt NOT!!. Theres also a fine line between being great/admired by many and being crapped on and taken advantage of by many, and above all making yourself look silly.

We ALL learn through our experiences, learning that way is the BEST way anyway...most self gratifying, most rewarding and most respected....kind of a lost art anymore if you will, since the internet came along....go out and EARN the knowledge, is all I'm saying.....I'm DONE with this....you either understand it or NEVER will until you've experienced both!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

blackxpress said:


> The only one I've fished is Caesars but I can attest to the fact that there are big muskies there. My first ever Ohio fishing trip was last Nov. I went to Caesars Creek because it's the closest lake to my house. I'm from Georgia so I didn't know anything about Muskies. I was bass fishing. I put in at Wellman and ran up the lake to the first big island that had stickups all around it. Stopped there and tossed a Bagley B3 into those stickups and whamo! Hooked into a huge Muskie. When I got the fish up to the boat and saw what it was I was actually scared. My little dip net was way too small for that fish. I didn't have any gloves either and wasn't about to put my bare hand anywhere near that thing's mouth. I had a scale and measuring board for bass but neither of them were anywhere near big enough. I finally just grabbed the needle nose pliers, pulled the hooks out of him and watched him swim away. If I'd have known what I know now I would have at least landed him long enough to get a measurement and a cellphone photo. I did have a tape measure in the boat. That fish was 3 ft. long if he was an inch. It shook me up so bad that I sat in the boat for a good 20 minutes after I let him go, just sitting there shaking and thinking about what had just happened. I called a couple of friends and told them about it. Called my mom down in GA and told her about it. Wasn't even sure I wanted to keep fishing that day for fear I might catch another one.
> 
> Anyway, now I know what a stroke of blind luck that really was. Once I got over my initial shock I realized that now I'm hooked on Muskie fishing. I've caught a lot of big bass in my day but nothing in fresh water even comes close to the thrill of a big ol' muskie.
> 
> BTW: I fished the rest of the day and didn't get another bite. Better to be lucky than good, I suppose.


I know how you feel! I got my first follow the other day and it scared the crap out of me. Huge fish. I'm glad he didn't bite. I was not prepared. Followed in a moonglow floating jig w/crawler.. On a Zebco 33........................


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Wow said:


> Brilliant! AnthHol. Send a few more boats to leesville this fall. Make a little more room at West Branch. Like I said, brilliant! LOL.


Yeah my vote is for Leesville as well..


----------



## Mr.Versatility

Pigeon Lake in the Kawartha region is a hot bed, probably best of the chain. To be specific, troll the deeper waters of Big Boyd island near Roetzel Is. and Red Rock.

Across from there heading toward the NE shoreline, troll the bay entrances heading toward Tait Bay. You can also fish the back channel of Boyd Island for some skinny action off the bullrush.

For Wisconsin, try Chippewa Flowage.

For Ohio, I don't favor one over the other.


----------

